# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  giá vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn đi PhnomPenh - Campuchia năm  2012

## paradise_sweet

Phòng vé MATA chuyên cung cấp *vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn đi PhnomPenh - Campuchia*. Đến với MATA quý khách sẽ được tư vấn đặt chỗ - giữ chỗ miễn phí, đặc biệt hơn quý khách sẽ săn được những *vé máy bay đi PhnomPenh - Campuchia giá rẻ nhất* tại Việt Nam bởi đội ngũ tư vấn nhiệt tình và chuyên nghiệp của MATA.Hiện tại MATA hỗ trợ hoàn toàn miễn phí giao *vé máy bay Sài Gòn sang PhnomPenh - Campuchia* tận nơi quý khách yêu cầu đồng thời thủ tục thanh toán nhanh gọn: chuyển khoản qua ATM, thẻ tín dụng hoặc tiền mặt. Hãy đặt vé máy bay Sài Gòn PhnomPenh - Campuchia  ngay lúc này hoặc gọi điện cho chúng tôi để nhận được những thông tin cập nhật nhất về *vé máy bay Sài Gòn Phnom Penh - Campuchia*:*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY MATA*Địa chỉ: Số 1 ngõ 65 Phố Vạn Bảo - Phường Liễu Giai - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội


website: http://vemaybayvietnamairlines.vn

----------


## huongkiss

trước mình hay đi công tác bên nước ngoài bằng máy bay lâu nay cũng không đi rùi. không biết bây giờ đại lý có vé máy bay tết chưa vậy?

----------


## paradise_sweet

Không chênh lệch nhiều lém bạn có thể vào địa chỉ này để xem chi tiết: Vé máy bay từ S

----------


## huongkiss

Cảm ơn bạn mình đã tìm thấy thông tin, tiện thế hỏi bác nhà em có em nhỏ có được miễn phí vé máy bay đi cùng người lớn không bạn

----------


## paradise_sweet

còn phù thuộc vào độ tuổi cháu nhỏ nhà bạn nữa

----------


## huongkiss

Cháu nhà em 1 tuổi bác ah

----------


## paradise_sweet

Bạn chuẩn bị đi du học, du lịch, công tác cần mua vé máy bay hãy đến với phòng vé MATA chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn giải đáp mọi thông tin cho bạn về chuyến bay

----------


## paradise_sweet

Cháu nhà bác 1 tuổi thì được giảm 75% giá vé bạn ạ

----------


## huongkiss

Thế ạ em tưởng phải mua 10% giá vé người lớn

----------


## paradise_sweet

nhưng tùy bác đi hãng hàng không nào

----------


## huongkiss

em muốn mua vé của Jetsta ạ

----------


## dulichbui.ln

Giá của hành trình này khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## paradise_sweet

Giá vé còn tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm không biết bạn định bao giờ đi ạ

----------


## dulichbui.ln

em định tháng 10 mới đi ạ

----------


## paradise_sweet

Thế ạ bạn phải cho em đúng ngày bay em mới biết giá là bao nhiêu được ạ

----------


## paradise_sweet

Vé máy bay cho học sinh du học có được giảm giá không bạn

----------


## huongkiss

được bạn ạ vé máy bay Sài Gòn Phnompenh

----------


## dulichbui.ln

Bạn muốn mua vé máy bay tết hãy đến với MATA

----------


## huongkiss

*Bay thẳng từ Sài gòn đi London (Anh)* quý khách có thể lựa chọn hãng hàng không quốc gia Việt Nam VietNam Airlines.*Thời gian bay thẳng từ Sài gòn đến London (Anh) khoảng 13 tiếng 10 phút (và ngược lại).**
*VietNam Airlines mỗi tuần hai chuyến khởi hành từ Sài Gòn lúc 00h55, bay thẳng đến sân bay Gatwick - London (Anh)lúc 07h40 (giờ địa phương).*VÉ MÁY BAY SÀI GÒN - LONDON (ANH) VIETNAM AIRLINES*

Số hiệu chuyến bay
Ngày bay
Sân bay khởi hành
Thời gian khởi hành
Sân bay
đến
Thời gian đến
Điểm
dừng
Giá khứ hồi tham khảo

*Từ Sài Gòn đi London (Anh)*

VN 141
4, CN
SGN
00:05
LGW
08:15
Bay thẳng


*Từ London (Anh) về Sài Gòn*

VN 140
4, CN
LGW
13:10
SGN
07:20
Bay thẳng




*Trường hợp bay từ Sài Gòn đi London (Anh) có điểm dừng* (bay trung chuyển) quý khách có thể quan tâm tới các hãng Asiana Airlines (trung chuyển tại Seoul Incheon), Emirates (trung chuyển tại Dubai)...
*Quý khách lưu ý*: *Giá vé máy bay  Sài gòn London* từng thời điểm có sự thay đổi theo quy luật vé giá rẻ hết trước, hạng vé thương gia hết sau cùng. Chính vì vậy, nếu quý khách muốn có được thông tin chính xác về giá vé máy bay Sài gòn đi London (Anh) tại đúng thời điểm này, xin vui lòng liên hệ với MATA, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn, kiểm tra trực tiếp trên hệ thống kịp thời để lựa chọn *vé máy bay giá rẻ nhất từ Sài Gòn đến London (Anh)* (và ngược lại) cho quý khách.

Thông tin chi tiết về vé máy bay xem tại: http://vemaybayvietnamairlines.vn/co...ondon-anh.html

----------

